# Gesneriad seed supplier?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Any idea if any suppliers stock Gesneriad seed?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Check with The Gesneriad Society


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Index


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks guys, the gesneriad society has quite an extensive list including a few saintpaulia species, just what i was after


----------



## Mr.kuki (Sep 16, 2021)

any more suppliers?


----------

